# Accu Check mobile and error messages



## StevieBoy (May 2, 2014)

Has anyone using the Accu Check mobile experienced the error message 'Cassette dirty: clean per users manual'? This has occurred with the last four (possibly five, I lost count) testing cassettes. As a one off I would accept it, but the fact it's repeated several times is indicating to me some kind of manufacturing error.


----------



## DeusXM (May 2, 2014)

Have you tried cleaning the clear plastic bit at the base of the monitor (where the laser flashes through? Sometimes if there's dirt here, the monitor assumes it's on the cassette. I had the same problem when I had my monitor in the same pockets as some glucose tablets, which shed dust everywhere in the meter. It wasn't until I wiped off the sensor module that I got it working again.

Give that a try first and then if there's still a problem, give Acc-Chek a ring - they tend to just replace faulty meters straight away without any problems, usually on next-day delivery.


----------



## StevieBoy (May 2, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> Have you tried cleaning the clear plastic bit at the base of the monitor (where the laser flashes through? Sometimes if there's dirt here, the monitor assumes it's on the cassette. I had the same problem when I had my monitor in the same pockets as some glucose tablets, which shed dust everywhere in the meter. It wasn't until I wiped off the sensor module that I got it working again.
> 
> Give that a try first and then if there's still a problem, give Acc-Chek a ring - they tend to just replace faulty meters straight away without any problems, usually on next-day delivery.


I tried what you suggested and it seems to have solved the issue for now. It seems odd to me that it would display this error message halfway through a cassette and not at every test. Anyway, thanks for the tip, the easiest solution is usually the least obvious to me!


----------



## DeusXM (May 2, 2014)

Might just be that the lens is only slightly dirty and sometimes it's enough to trigger the warning, sometimes it's not.

In any case I'd still ring Accu-Chek - you might as well get a free replacement out of them because it's clear that not everything's 100% with your current one.


----------



## Bessiemay (May 2, 2014)

*Different error message*

I have the accu-chek mobile and my first one, after working fine with the first cassette then started giving message 'blood sample too small retest'. There was lots of blood!  They told me how to clean it but didn't work so they replaced it. This one is ok so far. My doctor is not very happy about prescribing the test strips so it was a bit of a worry to waste so many. The second meter had a free cassette so not too bad. I think their customer service is good it's just that the doctor says strips are too expensive.


----------



## PhilT (May 6, 2014)

When I had my 1st Accu-Chek Mobile I kept getting errors saying the cassettes were empty.
I contacted customer services and they told me to try cleaning the sensor, which I did but this didn't resolve the problem. So they sent me a replacement and asked me to return the original so they could investigate the cause of the fault. The replacement arrived within 3 days which was really good service.


----------

